# Chausson flash 10



## Junebeere

Newie looking to purchase a motor home. Will be attending exhibition at Birmingham in October but would like views on the Chausson Flash 10 design and build quality. Also is it cheaper to buy at the exhibition?


----------



## goldi

Afternoon folks,

A lot of people regard chausson as a mid range motorhome and I recxkon they are pretty good. The flash 10 is built on the ford base vehicle which is supposed to make it cheaper I would certainly wait for the new style cab to come out before buying as motorhomes are along term investment. I have no idea whether it si cheaper to buy at shows. hope this helps.


norm


----------



## Gary1944

Looked like a pretty good design to me. Liked the ability to step up into the drop down bed without a ladder etc. And all within 6m. Two friends have had Chausson and been quite happy with them, but that's not a very accurate guide. I am sure there will be a number of current owners on here who will come along with advice.

Gary.


----------



## wackywyco

We have a new Flash 10 purchased at the Peterboro' Show this year. Up to now we are very happy with it having now done 3500 miles spending a month in France and a few UK rallies.
Yes there have been one or two niggles but nothing major and then with things like fridge and hob (Thetford). 
We downsized a bit from an A class Hymer so are a bit short on storage, one of the disadvantages of the central bed is having no lockers etc in the central area, we are still re-arranging things.
As for the base vehicle, I am a fan of the Transit and both of us find it a lot better to drive except I can't see the point of 6 gears, often having to go down 2 gears at a time but that may improve with mileage. Fuel consumption is on the high side but again should improve with miles.
Send me a PM if you want more info.


----------



## Hawcara

We have a Flash 04 on a transit base and so far very pleased with it. Highbridge have been a good dealership so far, fixing a couple of problems. Best fuel consumption has been 31mpg, worst 25mpg worked out brim to brim, not on the computer. A headwind makes a big difference.
I would be very interested to hear if anyone has fitted a scooter rack to this chassis.
We bought our at the October show and would certainly consider that again. Go in with a price you consider fair, then go for it.


----------



## Bubblehead

I don't know about vans being cheaper at shows, I doubt it. Try a visit to a dealer such as Premier motorhomes near Chichester, they are a Chausson dealer. Angela, the owner has / had a Chausson herself.

http://www.premiermotorhomesltd.com/index.php

We bought our Elegance from them and I cant fault them. We would still use them if we hadn't moved 150 miles away. Chris who works at Premier is a member on MHF's and is always very helpful

I recon you would be hard pressed to get a better deal and as there near you, you'll get the right service support etc.

Andy


----------



## mikebeaches

Another vote for Chausson Flash brand - we have an S2, which is the same length (5.99m), but does not have the drop-down bed. It has a semi-fixed bed instead. Huge bathroom right across the back of the van.

We bought it new in October 2010 and so far, after about 15,000-odd miles, we're very pleased with it. Admittedly, it's on the Fiat Ducato base, rather than Ford Transit. A couple of minor details sorted out by Highbridge Caravans, without any hassle.

Mike


----------



## Lizzie3

*Chausson Flash 10*

Hi
We purchased our Flash 10 last year and have a few small niggles but all sorted now under warranty. Go to the Chausson site and read an article written by another Flash 10 owner, you will be impressed. We love ours and have just returned from a trip through Germany. The layout is good, with the bed out of the way you have seating for 8, a large shower/dressing area all in 6 metres. We have fitted a solar panel, Gaslow system and an ext BBQ point. Bought from Lowdhams, Huddersfield, don't do shows.
Good luck
Lizzie 3 :roll:


----------



## darlobob

*Chausson Flash 10*

Collected our '10' in April, 4,000 miles so far, mpg varies 25-30. On the right roads 400 miles in a day (about 9 hours with stops) is do-able without discomfort. 
Bought from Elite near Banbury - a long way from home (which is a problem for fixes and upgrades) but they are very keen to help. 
Have installed Gas-it cylinder (like Gaslow but much cheaper), a second leisure battery (fits under passenger seat) and a 1" memory foam mattress topper (2" might not fit). 
Significant Chausson problem has been tambour bathroom door (overlength screw in recess scratched door), replaced under warranty but now runs so easily it opens and closes on corners (magnetic closure inadequate). 
Thetford fridge broke down in France (awaiting new power board) and hob heat shield fell off. 
Annoyances have been over complex bed electronics and mirror by back door fell off wall when parked (self adhesive mirror fixings in a motorhome!). 
Overall, we absolutely love the layout and can't wait for northern Spain next year.


----------



## brynric

We have a Flash 08 (2007) bought from a local dealer, Hayes Leisure. We've been very pleased with it. Although its at the budget end of the range the build quality I good and the space is used thoughtfully. We're in Croatia at the moment having spent a month in it with the dog and we've never felt crowded. At least we're still talking.
It's on a Fiat 2.3 base and the last 1600 miles -this trip- have averaged 32 mpg.
I wouldn't hesitate to buy another.


----------



## rayc

I had a 2008 Welcome 75. The Welcome range was midway between the Flash and the Allegro. The range now consists of only the Welcome and Flash models and in my opinion, after viewing them, is that both the Welcome and Flash ranges have come up a notch. . The current Flash is comparable to the previous Welcome and the Welcome is now on par with the Allegro.
I had it for nearly 3 years and had no problems with it that I couldn't fix myself. I shall consider a Welcome if I decide to change.


----------



## wackywyco

Hi darlobob,
Seems like we are in the same boat, bought ours in May done 4500miles and having trouble with Fridge plus a troublesome relay.
The bed gave trouble for a while, refusing to drop to the lower level and ending up at different heights so we had to carry different steps/ladder. Plus it is noisy when travelling (or turning over in bed)
Can't say I am too happy with the Chausson dealers though (we also bought from away as van was in stock and good deal) have been in touch with three who are reluctant to help and one actually laughed when he quoted at least eight weeks, more likely twelve weeks for delivery of parts.
We enjoy the van in general, the layout and Transit base in particular.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good morning wackywyco, 

Parts orders from Chausson generally arrive within two to three weeks from the submission of an order subject to availability at their warehouses. If the order was processed as a warranty claim then there will be an additional delay whilst administration work is carried out to submit the claim and also waiting for authorisation to be received to enable the dealer to proceed with the order.

The eight to twelve week delay that was mentioned to you could be borne from a combination of factors;

1) Chausson charge carriage on all orders, so many dealers will wait for a larger cumulative order to be put together to minimise this cost.

2) The dealer may have also allowed for their workshop schedule, as many are still booking several weeks ahead for appointments.

3) Many dealers, irrespective of motorhome brand will prioritise their own sales customers for warranty claims over those who purchased at another dealer.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Agilityman

Junebeere,

Just for perspective, I own A Chausson S2 - from new 2011, and frankly the built quality was very bad.

Around 28 faults, including screws sticking proud causing scratches on sliding parts, catches on table and tv pull-out not engaging, bathroom sliding door track sagging off the roof, bed mounts failing, dents in the floor, kitchen units visibly not square, velcro on wrong side of cab curtains, hot air ducting not connected under bed, hot air duct terminal in bathroom fell off - not fixed, pipes fixed in cassette toilet - in such a way that cassette could not be removed, wiring in 240v consumer unit unsafe, one joint between panels on luton failed, third brake light had no mastic around cable access allowing water ingress.

It just goes to prove that any manufacturer can get it wrong on occasions. I think my Chausson was built an a succession of Friday afternoons.

To make it worse, the dealer was awful, he didn't even fit the cab seat covers or put the wheel covers on and hadn't fitted an agreed gas pigtail before delivery. A fault was found at home after delivery on the underside of the base vehicle, the dealer wanted me to make an insurance claim. After free legal advice from the RAC, the dealer quickly put matters right with the base vehicle free of charge. I fixed all the other faults myself, I didn't trust the dealer to do them properly.


----------



## Agilityman

Junebeere,

Just for perspective, I own A Chausson S2 - from new 2011, and frankly the built quality was very bad.

Around 28 faults, including screws sticking proud causing scratches on sliding parts, catches on table and tv pull-out not engaging, bathroom sliding door track sagging off the roof, bed mounts failing, dents in the floor, kitchen units visibly not square, velcro on wrong side of cab curtains, hot air ducting not connected under bed, hot air duct terminal in bathroom fell off - not fixed, pipes fixed in cassette toilet - in such a way that cassette could not be removed, wiring in 240v consumer unit unsafe, one joint between panels on luton failed, third brake light had no mastic around cable access allowing water ingress.

It just goes to prove that any manufacturer can get it wrong on occasions. I think my Chausson was built an a succession of Friday afternoons.

To make it worse, the dealer was awful, he didn't even fit the cab seat covers or put the wheel covers on and hadn't fitted an agreed gas pigtail before delivery. A fault was found at home after delivery on the underside of the base vehicle, the dealer wanted me to make an insurance claim. After free legal advice from the RAC, the dealer quickly put matters right with the base vehicle free of charge. I fixed all the other faults myself, I didn't trust the dealer to do them properly.


----------



## Fermenter

I have a Welcome 76 and am very pleased with it. Excellent build, well finished and purrs along. A friend of mine has an Allegronand he is very pleased with it. IMO very good value for money. You could do a lot worse.


----------



## Roadhogg

We also have a Welcome 76 & have to say it is a fantastic motorhome.
Lovely to drive, great layout & very self sufficient with large tanks & room for 2 13kg gas bottles.
Only slight niggle is some of the mood lighting is beginning to flicker if anyone knows where I can get replacement bulbs.


----------



## Papacolin

*Chausson best of ten*

We purchased ours at Birmingham show having sold our 18 month old Hymer exsis that we just didn't like
We are very pleased with the van having driven down from Inverness to Denia - south of Valencia - drives like a car and think we get around 30 mpg Had problem with electric bed but only because we had too many covers on and the top sensor didn't engage and this confused the controls but our dealer- Knowepark caravans- quickly advised us how to reset it and it works a treat The shower is as good as ours at home
and the diesel heater is great The only thing I didn't like about it was the name but a heat gun removed that I'm very pleased with the layout and think chausson have made great use of the space and packed a lot into
5.99 metres it's like the tardus plenty of room and with the over cab roof light very bright


----------



## SNandJA

Junebeere said:


> Newie looking to purchase a motor home. Will be attending exhibition at Birmingham in October but would like views on the Chausson Flash 10 design and build quality. Also is it cheaper to buy at the exhibition?


We had a look at one (Flash 10) at NEC in October 2013 and Manchester in Jan 2014. Thought the electric bed made the large lounge very attractive but still with the attraction of a "fixed" bed. However we thought storage was limited, one dealer answering the question to "Where is there storage for our chairs?" with "Keep them in the shower". We also thought the rear storage was strange? Decided the outside access to the long tall storage was probably aimed at a place to keep skis? Also though it a bit strange that all your storage for clothing was this same tall cupboard which was accessed from outside or inside in the bathroom/wet area. It did have an appeal for us in the length at just under 6 metres which would help reduce fares on the internal ferries in Norway which are car charges at 6m or less but plus at least one third additional charge as soon as you are over 6m. However in the end we kept our existing van and had it reupholstered for £2000 at Regal Furnishings saving £30,000 to use for only slightly more expensive ferry charges and having much better storage and payload than the Chausson! We have a more comfortable lounge but not as attractive as the Flash 10 but our Italian made van is designed to eat and live outside really....

Guess the actual owners here can make better observations on the storage and location of wardrobe space.

Steve


----------

